# Accident - Will Uber cover me?



## uberannie (Sep 27, 2017)

I have not reported to Uber yet, but my own insurance is now cancelled. My insurance is denying me coverage. I was at fault but I got hit. I was on the app and omw to pick up a passenger, I was looking at my GPS and went through a flashing red light. The other car had a flashing yellow and almost t-boned me but caught the back end of my car on right passenger side, back tire. 

How long do I have to report the incident to Uber? This just happened Monday at midnight. I am freaking out a bit to be honest....


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Did you tell your insurance you were actively doing Uber or did you tell the police who put it in the report that then was seen by your insurance company? I'm just interested to know why the insurance company is denying coverage. I know that sucks big time but this is a scenario that most of us drivers are afraid of without commercial insurance.


----------



## uberannie (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes. I just started driving with Uber and did not really know of this insurance fiasco. Obviously no proper research on my end was done.  

I've never even had an accident before.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Well I'm not sure what the purpose of asking the question is. The only thing you can do is report it to Uber. Otherwise what are your options? None, other than pay cash for the other party's vehicle damage.

Report it to Uber and see if they will cover it without checking to see if you have valid insurance. If they do, you are out of luck.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

That is too bad. At least you were on the way to pick up a pax so you should at least have coverage through Uber (James River) for the 1000 dollar deductible.

Uber should have to inform drivers that without commercial insurance they are at risk driving Uber. It's just another shady example why Uber could very easily go down in history as one of the biggest scams maybe even worse than Enron and Bernie Madoff. Time will tell.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> That is too bad. At least you were on the way to pick up a pax so you should at least have coverage through Uber (James River) for the 1000 dollar deductible.
> 
> Uber should have to inform drivers that without commercial insurance they are at risk driving Uber. It's just another shady example why Uber could very easily go down in history as one of the biggest scams maybe even worse than Enron and Bernie Madoff. Time will tell.


The OP will be covered under liability but he may be out for his own vehicle.

Do people really not check their insurance policies before making life altering decisions? This is adulting 101.

Uber does tell you, one of the first things I noticed when I logged into my active driver account were all the documents they give you as part of your driver contract.

This is the kne when I was in Georgia
https://uber-regulatory-documents.s3.amazonaws.com/city/atlanta/p2p/GA Addendum.pdf

Read section 2

When I moved to Texas they had a slightly different version
https://uber-regulatory-documents.s3.amazonaws.com/city/dallas/p2p/TX Addendum.pdf

I'm willing to bet you have one for your state.


----------



## uberannie (Sep 27, 2017)

Obviously the purpose of the question was to see if anyone had any idea or similar circumstance. Isn't that the purpose of this forum? Advice? Seeking answers? 

Regardless, I have already reported to Uber now, but just wanted to check here in case anyone had insightful information. Thanks y'all. Be blessed and be safe out there....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

uberannie said:


> Obviously the purpose of the question was to see if anyone had any idea or similar circumstance. Isn't that the purpose of this forum? Advice? Seeking answers?
> 
> Regardless, I have already reported to Uber now, but just wanted to check here in case anyone had insightful information. Thanks y'all. Be blessed and be safe out there....


Don't forget to pray they don't confirm if your insurance is valid.

Let us know how it turns out.



uberannie said:


> Obviously the purpose of the question was to see if anyone had any idea or similar circumstance. Isn't that the purpose of this forum? Advice? Seeking answers?
> 
> Regardless, I have already reported to Uber now, but just wanted to check here in case anyone had insightful information. Thanks y'all. Be blessed and be safe out there....


i wasnt trying to be rude but if your insurance denied you, what other option did you have besides telling Uber?

Unless you have enough cash to pay for the third party damage, but if youre driving Uber I highly doubt thats the case.

Good luck


----------



## uberannie (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes, thank you. It will all work out ok, I am sure. My brother owns a repair shop but it is out of town. I do have the money to pay out of pocket, but it will put a dent in my pocket, not to mention the time I am spending NOT Ubering. Just all around unfortunate situation but now I know and lesson learned. 

Be safe out there.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Man that sucks best of luck to you


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

Best of luck to you man. If your State has TNC coverage that you can buy please do so before you get back on the road again. If there is no coverage then it is just too risky. It may be wise to wait until such coverage becomes available in your area. Of course if this is your only source of income I can see how this is easier said than done.


----------



## uberannie (Sep 27, 2017)

Yea, thank you. I will definitely not be back on the road without proper coverage, etc.


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

Excuse my sexism. I said "man".


----------



## uberannie (Sep 27, 2017)

Not at all offended! My brothers call me "Lil' Bro" lol


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

haha nice. Anyway. please do update us on how the Uber insurance handles your claim. Also how it goes as far getting new insurance since you said your previous company dropped you.


----------



## uberannie (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes, I will. I have friends in the legal field that deal with insurance claims and such and apparently my insurance just sucks, period. They are difficult to work with and I should have never gone with them after all. It is true that you get what you pay for. Sometimes saving an extra buck can cost you more. Lesson learned. 

Standard Insurance is the company, btw. No bueno.


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

I see. I used to live in Texas too. Insurance regulations are very lax over there. There are a ton of super shady insurance companies. I had one and I canceled it, it was very hard to get a refund. I had to fax them things I remember.

Here in NY its super complicated and strict. I tried to quote GEICO thinking that they offered TNC. There was a question asking if you use the car for ridesharing, I clicked yes and I was immediately thrown out, a screen said that they could not offer me coverage. I've tried to re-quote several times for just personal and as soon as I enter my info, I get the same screen, I don't even make it to enter the car information. I'm currently with State Farm for personal and I have stopped driving for uber until I get an official answer from my agent regarding State Farm's opinion on using my car for TNC part time, on day two and still waiting for his official reply. But no company is selling TNC in NY at this time. So everyone, arguably many without knowledge or thinking uber covers them, are risking their car and serious legal troubles while driving right now.


----------



## uberannie (Sep 27, 2017)

Yea, what a pain. I am not sure who I will get after this, but I am going to make sure I get someone reputable and able to cover me for ridesharing bc I do enjoy Ubering for some extra easy money. Let me know what State Farm says too bc I have my life insurance through them and I was considering them for auto insurance moving forward, but only if they can cover me. I am going to research what I find out from other fellow Texans and insurance companies. Insurance companies really are a pain to deal with though. They have no problem taking your money but its always a hassle getting them to pay your claims. SMH.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

Just FYI, I had a collision while driving Uber in July. Had rideshare coverage with Allstate. I had a rider in my car and I was considered at fault.

So since I was on the app with a rider in the car, James River Insurance company was primary. Their deductible was $1000. My personal auto insurance with rideshare, Allstate, reimbursed me $500 for the deductible since that's all my decuctible with them is.

I reported to Uber immediately. Made multiple calls and emails to James River, however it took them* 8 days *to contact me. Everything they do is farmed out to someone else (all over the country.) Anyway, they were slow but determined my car was a total loss. They sent a check to the lien holder on the car. I was told by them they were calling it a total loss, but they never actually told me when they sent the payoff in. They pretty much didn't tell me anything except if I called them. They kept saying don't worry, we are taking care of everything. I only found out my rider and the other car's occupants were filing claims when I was called by their attorneys. But I guess James River will handle all of that.

Here is another lesson for my fellow drivers who have GAP insurance on their cars. If you don't know, GAP insurance pays off your car when there is a gap between what the insurance values your car at and what you owe. I had GAP insurance and after James River's payoff I still owed a bit over $1000. I was getting ready to file the GAP claim, when I saw in small print, that ride share is excluded. I wasn't doing Uber when I bought the car. So I was out of luck but thank God I didn't owe more.

Anyway it was a horrible experience but I'm continuing to drive Uber until a few more bills are paid off then I'm probably done. By the way as soon as I learned Lyft's deductible for their drivers is $2500 I quit driving for Lyft. I don't plan to get into any more collisions but I didn't expect the first one either.


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

Kater Gator said:


> Just FYI, I had a collision while driving Uber in July. Had rideshare coverage with Allstate. I had a rider in my car and I was considered at fault.
> 
> So since I was on the app with a rider in the car, James River Insurance company was primary. Their deductible was $1000. My personal auto insurance with rideshare, Allstate, reimbursed me $500 for the deductible since that's all my decuctible with them is.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that but I am glad that everything turned out okay for you, seems like you didn't lose too much thankfully.
I wonder why the other people got attorneys? Are they suing you for damages besides seeking the usual compensation from a car accident?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

shadowjos said:


> I'm sorry to hear that but I am glad that everything turned out okay for you, seems like you didn't lose too much thankfully.
> I wonder why the other people got attorneys? Are they suing you for damages besides seeking the usual compensation from a car accident?


That's a huge loss... $1500 and no car...


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That's a huge loss... $1500 and no car...


I apologize, I misspoke. What I really meant was that within the circumstances and a totaled car, it could have been a lot worse. I totally feel empathy for your situation. It could be any of us.
Now, I was inquiring about why the other two people got attorneys. I hope they are not up to something frivolous and trying to cash in on this at your expense.


----------



## uberannie (Sep 27, 2017)

Kater Gator said:


> Just FYI, I had a collision while driving Uber in July. Had rideshare coverage with Allstate. I had a rider in my car and I was considered at fault.
> 
> So since I was on the app with a rider in the car, James River Insurance company was primary. Their deductible was $1000. My personal auto insurance with rideshare, Allstate, reimbursed me $500 for the deductible since that's all my decuctible with them is.
> 
> ...


Wow! That is crazy. Sorry to hear. Yea, this is a bit much for sure. I still have not heard from anyone either. Which number did you use to call bc I am calling them and its like a recording. I suppose going to a hub is probably a good idea, bc I am nervous and anxious about what is going to happen with my car. I do feel slightly discouraged about driving with them now, but I have to save $ as I am going on a mission trip next year and will be out of work for an entire year. Otherwise, I likely would quit too.


----------



## uberannie (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey y'all! Giving y'all an update. Uber took care of my claim. Slow process but they are repairing my vehicle, thank God. Will be out of a car until mid Nov as of now. Hope everyone is staying safe out there!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thats a good point to mention that GAP insurance may exclude ride share. I usually put a good amount down when I finance to keep monthly low, so I always decline GAP but that is certainly good to know.


----------

